# Infinity MR472783 guts



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pics of this. It's an Infinity/Harman amp out of my Dodge Stratus. Interestingly bare for an amp that has to power 7 speakers. No clue of the power output.


----------

